# Ball EII Green Beret



## samanator

Here is the announcement link:
BALL Watch Newsletter - Green Berets


----------



## Nokie

Nice. Like the distressed look of the strap.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

It looks like they used the hands from the Ball for BMW series, which is an odd choice.


----------



## older-than-dirt

The strap almost looks like it could be reversed, for a black dial/black strap. Does anyone know if it is?


----------



## dinexus

Sparrowhawk said:


> It looks like they used the hands from the Ball for BMW series, which is an odd choice.


I actually like the hands used - gives it a more military look. I think they look better on this edition than the BMW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Nice that someone likes this implementation of these hands.

I have a Ball for BMW GMT, and the hands work for that series, but I'm not a fan of it for this Green Berets military implementation.

It seems kind of lazy, like Ball was designing this watch and someone said, we have these hands from the Ball for BMW series...

The hands from the DeepQuest, sized correctly, would have been a better choice for the Green Berets.



dinexus said:


> I actually like the hands used - gives it a more military look. I think they look better on this edition than the BMW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

Sparrowhawk said:


> Nice that someone likes this implementation of these hands.
> 
> I have a Ball for BMW GMT, and the hands work for that series, but I'm not a fan of it for this Green Berets military implementation.
> 
> It seems kind of lazy, like Ball was designing this watch and someone said, we have these hands from the Ball for BMW series...
> 
> The hands from the DeepQuest, sized correctly, would have been a better choice for the Green Berets.


I don't see this as lazy. Look how many styles of hands Ball has, and each must be sized to the dial and markers. Some brands have only one or two hand styles. Stick hands go with military watches and I applaud that Ball used something a little nicer on this watch while maintaining the military style. DQ hands are nice but not appropriate for this application and the other stick hands are a little played out. Now maybe the new hands on the Skindiver II would be better?


----------



## Sparrowhawk

True, Ball does have a variety of hand styles. This combination still doesn't work for me. It's not horrible, but I don't see it as nicer. Many Military watches do have stick hands. I always thought the EHC hands were/ are quite military looking, especially if they were not polished, or the not tube surfaces blackened, greyed out, or in some way matted.

One of the newer models has hands like the DeepQuest, but scaled down and not as wide. Sorry that I do not remember which one. Those hands would be perfect for the Green Berets model. I still think the DeepQuest hands would look good and also be appropriate.

The new Skindiver II hands may be a good fit as well.

This is just my opinion, of course.

Cheers,



samanator said:


> I don't see this as lazy. Look how many styles of hands Ball has, and each must be sized to the dial and markers. Some brands have only one or two hand styles. Stick hands go with military watches and I applaud that Ball used something a little nicer on this watch while maintaining the military style. DQ hands are nice but not appropriate for this application and the other stick hands are a little played out. Now maybe the new hands on the Skindiver II would be better?


----------



## Choo Yao Chuen

This is going to be my next watch!


----------



## dberg

Reviews or photos from any new owners?


----------



## samanator

I don't know that they shipped yet?


----------



## CamperMan

the only thing that spoils it for me is the date magnifier... otherwise.. a nice watch


----------



## Veda

samanator said:


> I don't see this as lazy. Look how many styles of hands Ball has, and each must be sized to the dial and markers. Some brands have only one or two hand styles. Stick hands go with military watches and I applaud that Ball used something a little nicer on this watch while maintaining the military style. DQ hands are nice but not appropriate for this application and the other stick hands are a little played out. Now maybe the new hands on the Skindiver II would be better?


I do believe even JLC share hand parts. Hell there are very few real watchmaker in the world with all the ETA's around. If those are excused why not hands?


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Veda said:


> I do believe even JLC share hand parts. Hell there are very few real watchmaker in the world with all the ETA's around. If those are excused why not hands?


My points were:

1. I thought it would have been nice to see some cool new style hands for the Green Berets watch, specifically something military looking.

and

2. I think the BMW style hands not go particularly well with the Green Berets model. If the hands were wider, along with the lume, and the corners not rounded, the hands would most likely look better in the Green Berets model.


----------



## 13gsc13

I like the way the square hands match the square tubes
This is a very nice design


----------



## morrison2951

Nice! Now if there was ever a watch to use all green tubes on it would have been this one....


----------



## captainh0wdy

Great for the Walter Mitty types out there.


----------



## Trekkie

Here's my green beret, picked it up last weekend and, it's gorgeous.
Very discrete, no fancy dial, just plain black with markers and minute numbers. Sits on the wrist like a dream although I would like to have smaller distance between the holes for a snigger fit. Although the watch indicates a commando style owner and lifestyle, this particular model will probably not see any action apart from an action movie or two. With that in mind, a deployment clasp would have been great from the beginning but that can be fixed. Here are a few pictures. Happy collecting!


----------



## jakesky

Got the ad for the Green Beret and really thought it was cool. I think it is very subtle and discreet. Nice grab, enjoy it.


----------



## samanator

Nice alternative to a Night Train in a smaller case. I love this strap. Congrats!


----------



## NotoriousAPP

Are those flat tritium tubes?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## tboyson

Any happy owners out there? Not seeing much feedback on this watch.


----------



## David Woo

NotoriousAPP said:


> Are those flat tritium tubes?


Rectangular.


----------



## morrison2951

I really should get this watch for my Green Beret father-in-law. 

Truth is, I'm afraid that he'll kill me- probably just with his pinky finger- if he doesn't like it! Ha ha

Seriously, these guys are bad asses....


----------



## greyfox422

The PVD and case back look great. I was unaware of link between Ball and the SF community. I'd be interested to find out more, if available.


----------



## Trekkie

Couldn't resist taking another picture of the Green Beret today, slightly different from what you typically see...


----------



## Motokulompat

My Green B. vs Victorinox Night Vision

View attachment 7358874
View attachment 7358906


With 2 sec. ISO400:
View attachment 7358866

View attachment 7358858

View attachment 7358890

View attachment 7358850


----------



## Motokulompat

damn... pics not working. :-(
Try once more....


----------



## imperio

That is one good looking watch!


----------



## klipschman70

That is some watch!


----------



## Trekkie

Couldn't resist trying the rubber strap from my Ball diver on the Green Beret, looks great (at least to me). 
























It completely changed the watch from a great looking watch so something more stealthy, discrete, more masculine like you're ready to chop wood or eat a wild animal. My colleagues refused to believe it was the same watch!
Many thanks to dominicr for selling me the watch and previously to that the rubber strap and deployant clasp (Tks Samantor).

I hope I didn't open up pandora box in this case. 
Have anybody else tried interesting bands on this model? If, would love to see pictures.


----------



## jdelcue

Was just coming into the Ball forums to ask for a quick ID on this watch...










and then, boom, I run straight into this thread lol... _Thanks, I guess!_ :-d|>


----------



## watchnbuy

Trekkie said:


> Couldn't resist trying the rubber strap from my Ball diver on the Green Beret, looks great (at least to me).
> View attachment 8368266
> 
> 
> View attachment 8368282
> 
> 
> View attachment 8368290
> 
> 
> It completely changed the watch from a great looking watch so something more stealthy, discrete, more masculine like you're ready to chop wood or eat a wild animal. My colleagues refused to believe it was the same watch!
> Many thanks to dominicr for selling me the watch and previously to that the rubber strap and deployment clasp.
> 
> I hope I didn't open up pandora box in this case.
> Have anybody else tried interesting bands on this model? If, would love to see pictures.


U got d nice rubber strap wit deployment clap.it is hard to get it.


----------



## captainh0wdy

Ball seems to be running out of steam, this is yet another lazy effort imo.


----------



## samanator

Trekkie said:


> Couldn't resist trying the rubber strap from my Ball diver on the Green Beret, looks great (at least to me).
> View attachment 8368266
> 
> 
> View attachment 8368282
> 
> 
> View attachment 8368290
> 
> 
> It completely changed the watch from a great looking watch so something more stealthy, discrete, more masculine like you're ready to chop wood or eat a wild animal. My colleagues refused to believe it was the same watch!
> Many thanks to dominicr for selling me the watch and previously to that the rubber strap and deployment clasp.
> 
> I hope I didn't open up pandora box in this case.
> Have anybody else tried interesting bands on this model? If, would love to see pictures.


That strap is actually the Rubber Strap originally from the first generation 43mm Night Train. This should be the rubber strap with deployant clasp(note spelling) for the Ball Diver Gen 1,2 and 3:


















Here is that one on the 43mm Night Train it originally appeared on. This strap is a 21 mm and the Diver is 20mm so it must compressed some to fit.


----------



## samanator

captainh0wdy said:


> Ball seems to be running out of steam, this is yet another lazy effort imo.


In many cases I would agree with you, but not on this one. On the Green Beret they hit on what has been missing in the line. The only miss here IMO is that they did not size the tubes to the point it would be a T watch.


----------



## Betterthere

samanator said:


> In many cases I would agree with you, but not on this one. On the Green Beret they hit on what has been missing in the line. The only miss here IMO is that they did not size the tubes to the point it would be a T watch.


Slow today I guess.

a T watch?


----------



## Betterthere

Decided to give it a go


----------



## samanator

Betterthere said:


> Slow today I guess.
> 
> a T watch?


There are T25 watches that have <25mci of tritium and T watches which are from 25mci to <100mci. Other brands after Ball had these 6 years were able to use T100 license that has the same levels, but Ball owns the T license so their watches are marked as such.

Here is a standard Space master, note the T25 on the dial between the 7 and 8 index.









Here is a Spacemaster x-Lume, not the T Swiss next to the 6.


----------



## Betterthere

samanator said:


> There are T25 watches that have <25mci of tritium and T watches which are from 25mci to <100mci. Other brands after Ball had these 6 years were able to use T100 license that has the same levels, but Ball owns the T license so their watches are marked as such.
> 
> Here is a standard Space master, note the T25 on the dial between the 7 and 8 index.
> 
> Here is a Spacemaster x-Lume, not the T Swiss next to the 6.


So did the size of the markers on the GB stop it from being labelled T? course the long markers is one of the parts I like.

Course I am still confused as to your point, the GB face has T25 on it.


----------



## Alysandir

Betterthere said:


> So did the size of the markers on the GB stop it from being labelled T? course the long markers is one of the parts I like.


No; it's literally the amount of tritium used in the tubes. My Skindiver II has basically the same lume tubes as the Green Beret, yet mine is marked as "T"

Also it's not necessarily a case of, "T100 is superior to T25 because it's more tritium," it's more a personal preference. (My AD let me compare a T25 and a T100 in their bathroom with the lights turned out.) It's more like the T100 "pops" more, but you can see the T25 in complete darkness just fine.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Betterthere

Alysandir said:


> No; it's literally the amount of tritium used in the tubes. My Skindiver II has basically the same lume tubes as the Green Beret, yet mine is marked as "T"
> 
> Also it's not necessarily a case of, "T100 is superior to T25 because it's more tritium," it's more a personal preference. (My AD let me compare a T25 and a T100 in their bathroom with the lights turned out.) It's more like the T100 "pops" more, but you can see the T25 in complete darkness just fine.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


GB has T25 on the dial. Doubt a true GB would want a glowing watch.


----------



## samanator

Betterthere said:


> So did the size of the markers on the GB stop it from being labelled T? course the long markers is one of the parts I like.
> 
> Course I am still confused as to your point, the GB face has T25 on it.


Actually they must be too small. Possibly just a smig larger would put them in the T range. The GB used smaller tubes than it could have (why it is just T25)so it has less lume than it could have if pushed to up in size a bit to a T watch. I said I wish they made it have tubes that make it a T watch. For this reason I would choose the Fireman Night Train for a black cased light show given it not only has larger index tubes it also has tubes for the minute markers. It is sitting at the higher side of the T range. Probably 1mm longer tubes on the GB would yield a T watch with higher end looking SS surrounds for the indexes without ruining the design.


----------



## Alysandir

samanator said:


> Actually they must be too small. Possibly just a smig larger would put them in the T range.


My understanding is that the tube size is not related to the amount of tritium it can contain. For example, I have seen the Ball Marvelight available in both T25 and T100, yet it uses the same tubes in both versions.

I was under the impression that they have two different concentrations of tritium based on where T100 is legal; T25 is sold in countries where T100 tubes cannot be legally imported.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Betterthere

samanator said:


> Actually they must be too small. Possibly just a smig larger would put them in the T range. The GB used smaller tubes than it could have (why it is just T25)so it has less lume than it could have if pushed to up in size a bit to a T watch. I said I wish they made it have tubes that make it a T watch. For this reason I would choose the Fireman Night Train for a black cased light show given it not only has larger index tubes it also has tubes for the minute markers. It is sitting at the higher side of the T range. Probably 1mm longer tubes on the GB would yield a T watch with higher end looking SS surrounds for the indexes without ruining the design.


As I stated above, a true military watch , not that this is , should not glow like a torch. Shold be visible but not bright. Case on GB is titanium which is why I prefer over night train. No complaints so far. Checking accuracy now. The supplied strap is kind of silly for a "military" watch plus the buckle is not black. Course I have switched that out. For the money not bad.

Kudos to Toppers as usual.


----------



## Alysandir

Betterthere said:


> As I stated above, a true military watch , not that this is , should not glow like a torch. Shold be visible but not bright. Case on GB is titanium which is why I prefer over night train. No complaints so far. Checking accuracy now. The supplied strap is kind of silly for a "military" watch plus the buckle is nit black. Course I have switched that out. For the money not bad.


Agreed on the buckle; was looking at the GB for a good while, but that overlooked detail bugged me.


----------



## justlearning

Hey everyone, 

I've been lurking around the Ball forum and really really like the brand, the history, the models and of course, the lume! I'm interested in saving up (just entering the workforce) to get this model and was hoping to get your opinions of a concern I have. I intend for it to be my "daily beater". The build quality of the watch (titanium carbide case, anti-magnetism, 100m wr and shock resistance) really appeal to me but i'm not sure if it can be worn with business attire. what do you guys think? Would it be ok to wear it with formal attire (probably not with a suit)? 

Appreciate any advice! Thanks!


----------



## Betterthere

justlearning said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking around the Ball forum and really really like the brand, the history, the models and of course, the lume! I'm interested in saving up (just entering the workforce) to get this model and was hoping to get your opinions of a concern I have. I intend for it to be my "daily beater". The build quality of the watch (titanium carbide case, anti-magnetism, 100m wr and shock resistance) really appeal to me but i'm not sure if it can be worn with business attire. what do you guys think? Would it be ok to wear it with formal attire (probably not with a suit)?
> 
> Appreciate any advice! Thanks!


Only had this model a couple of days so hard to say for sure. If you wear it on the supplied strap imo it would work in most business situations. Like you say prob not with a suit or formal attire. Of course these days, you have people wearing a smart watch with anything and they look like cheap plastic junk.
This is not a gshock in looks with the steel hands and long tubes I think it looks semi dressy. The titanium is very light so you barely notice it's on. Remember it has 21mm lugs so aftermarket straps are not going to be easy. The supplied strap slims down to the buckle. Would have to measure but buckle probably a standard 20 or 18. So if you could find a 22mm that trimmed down to fit the buckle... buckle also brushed steel which is odd that not black.
I have tried several field/military type watches and in this price range it stands out.
If you want more info let me know.


----------



## watchnbuy

ya. one this ball not so good is the strap, they like to use 21mm. which is hard to get the strap as we want to.


----------



## timefleas

The 21mm issue has come up frequently on these forums, and while yes, 21mm straps are hard to come by, they do exist, but most of us simply use 22mm, especially for animal-based materials, since the 1mm is easily squeezed into the lug width, and leather naturally adapts over time. I find in fact that Ball's 21mm leather/croc straps have a tendency to shrink a bit between the lugs through repeated usage, while the 22mm always covers end to end.


----------



## Betterthere

timefleas said:


> The 21mm issue has come up frequently on these forums, and while yes, 21mm straps are hard to come by, they do exist, but most of us simply use 22mm, especially for animal-based materials, since the 1mm is easily squeezed into the lug width, and leather naturally adapts over time. I find in fact that Ball's 21mm leather/croc straps have a tendency to shrink a bit between the lugs through repeated usage, while the 22mm always covers end to end.


Yes I do the same but since still using 21mm spring bars you have to be double sure that they are in place solid. And some 22mm just won't work due to the tight fit. I can live with it but imo it's dumb from the get go.


----------



## samanator

There are many brands with 21mm straps (Rolex, IWC as examples) and I've been able to get a decent selection of 21mm straps from Amazon. For this watch there is a nice water proof stitched canvas in a few shades of green and black that seems perfect. There is even some of the digital camo straps.


----------



## Betterthere

samanator said:


> There are many brands with 21mm straps (Rolex, IWC as examples) and I've been able to get a decent selection of 21mm straps from Amazon. For this watch there is a nice water proof stitched canvas in a few shades of green and black that seems perfect. There is even some of the digital camo straps.


Will look. I am about due for straps from drunkart and he has camo at my suggestion so likely I will get those. I stand by my point it's dumb. Yes I have rolex with odd sizes and omegas too but...


----------



## Trekkie

samanator said:


> That strap is actually the Rubber Strap originally from the first generation 43mm Night Train. This should be the rubber strap with deployant clasp(note spelling) for the Ball Diver Gen 1,2 and 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is that one on the 43mm Night Train it originally appeared on. This strap is a 21 mm and the Diver is 20mm so it must compressed some to fit.


Thank you for the correction regarding the origin of the strap, I thought it was designed for my EMII diver, but I guess it wasn't.
Nevertheless, it fits just fine and looks good, so I'm more than happy!


----------



## justlearning

Betterthere said:


> Only had this model a couple of days so hard to say for sure. If you wear it on the supplied strap imo it would work in most business situations. Like you say prob not with a suit or formal attire. Of course these days, you have people wearing a smart watch with anything and they look like cheap plastic junk.
> This is not a gshock in looks with the steel hands and long tubes I think it looks semi dressy. The titanium is very light so you barely notice it's on. Remember it has 21mm lugs so aftermarket straps are not going to be easy. The supplied strap slims down to the buckle. Would have to measure but buckle probably a standard 20 or 18. So if you could find a 22mm that trimmed down to fit the buckle... buckle also brushed steel which is odd that not black.
> I have tried several field/military type watches and in this price range it stands out.
> If you want more info let me know.


Thanks for the reply! I think I'll save up for this one. I agree that it really stands out at this price range, especially with the materials used.



watchnbuy said:


> ya. one this ball not so good is the strap, they like to use 21mm. which is hard to get the strap as we want to.


Thanks for the heads up! Shall do some research on where I can find good 21mm straps too. The stock strap looks pretty good but options are always good too


----------



## Betterthere

justlearning said:


> Thanks for the reply! I think I'll save up for this one. I agree that it really stands out at this price range, especially with the materials used.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! Shall do some research on where I can find good 21mm straps too. The stock strap looks pretty good but options are always good too


check strapcode.com they have some 21mm... some dressier


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Betterthere

Well 3 weeks in and it still going strong. Accuracy is great. Finding it to be a good alternative to Tudor Ranger Hamilton khaki and Damasko.


----------



## dberg

Betterthere said:


> Well 3 weeks in and it still going strong. Accuracy is great. Finding it to be a good alternative to Tudor Ranger Hamilton khaki and Damasko.
> View attachment 9155098


Great looking; what kind of strap is that?


----------



## Betterthere

dberg said:


> Great looking; what kind of strap is that?


Kobold 1 piece NATO canvas strap. Perfect fit.


----------



## TigerDore

[QUOT

I like that strap. Is it canvas and where did you get it? E=Betterthere;32373681]
View attachment 9021689
[/QUOTE]


----------



## watchcrazy007

Looks great. My dad is ex Green Beret so this will be his next birthday gift. I just bought my third Ball wrist watch and I have 6 Ball RR pocket watches.


----------



## Betterthere

watchcrazy007 said:


> Looks great. My dad is ex Green Beret so this will be his next birthday gift. I just bought my third Ball wrist watch and I have 6 Ball RR pocket watches.


Congrats to your Dad. He deserves it a lot more than me. In my case I'm glad the GB stuff is on the back as I do not want to be a poser but it's a great field watch. Please post your Dad's thoughts.


----------



## Betterthere

TigerDore said:


> [QUOT
> 
> I like that strap. Is it canvas and where did you get it? E=Betterthere;32373681]
> View attachment 9021689


[/QUOTE]

Yes it is canvas. Kobold has on website but have been out for a year. I had quite a few and if I get a chance at more I will get a bunch. Inexpensive fits most watches. Call them up and see if yo can help push them.
Couple of pics...


----------



## Betterthere

TigerDore said:


> [QUOT
> 
> I like that strap. Is it canvas and where did you get it? E=Betterthere;32373681]
> View attachment 9021689


[/QUOTE]

Sorry the picture didn't show so i didnt know which strap you were referring to. THAT strap is a drunkartstrap canvas..check his instagram feed. He is booked pretty solid but you can email to get on his queue. That's a 22mm I squeezed on. 
Here's another pic. He is finishing up some camo straps for me now.


----------



## TigerDore

That's the one. Thank you, Betterthere!

Sorry the picture didn't show so i didnt know which strap you were referring to. THAT strap is a drunkartstrap canvas..check his instagram feed. He is booked pretty solid but you can email to get on his queue. That's a 22mm I squeezed on. 
Here's another pic. He is finishing up some camo straps for me now.
View attachment 9157474
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Motokulompat

Had to changed to silicone. 
22mm... no brand. Slightly tight for the buckle but.... as long as my GB and I from now on can get wet. ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

Motokulompat said:


> Had to changed to silicone.
> 22mm... no brand. Slightly tight for the buckle but.... as long as my GB and I from now on can get wet. ;-)


Makes sense... which strap? I see you said no brand.


----------



## Collectionist

Hmm. The hands lack precision. Not cool. Should be like this.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Triggers Broom

I see quite a few watches sporting a magnifier/cyclops, most them offering little in the way of magnification, if this model is anything like my Marvelight then it will less than the 2.5X effect of a Rolex.


----------



## Motokulompat

The black silicone strap. Got it for free when purchased my GB.


----------



## Motokulompat

OK... here we go.


----------



## d-bass11

I think it looks great on the silicone strap. The watch seems to look good and change personalities well with different straps.


----------



## dinexus

d-bass11 said:


> I think it looks great on the silicone strap. The watch seems to look good and change personalities well with different straps.


Agree. I also feel like generally speaking, black-cased watches tend to offer a ton of versatility on neutral, or earthen tones.


----------



## oynag

The micro-gas markers are really cool.


----------



## Boblalock1

Simple and nice! I like!


----------



## Matik

On







Miltat bracelet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Honestly, I think it looks odd (to me) on a metal bracelet. This watch is great to go with straps.


----------



## Matik

Thanks, I love it, anyway 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Combat Jump

(edit) I would have preferred Ball include a feature set more identifiable with the role of US Army Special Forces in their watch design.


----------



## ApacheDriver

Matik said:


> Thanks, I love it, anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dig it too.


----------



## Matik

Hi, I wonder If anybody has the same problem with DLC coating on the Green beret like me. I mean the coating quality on the case is fine. But the holes for the spring bars are so close to the case, so the leather strap is constantly polishing the side of the case, so when I remove it - I can see the silver spots under the black coating. It is fine, of course, because this "polished" area is always hidden by the strap. But it makes me think about the durability of the DLC coating by itself- only leather strap polished it out after six months of seldom usage. I wish those spring bar holes ale little bit more away from the case on this model. I don't care (I do not want to sell it), but the possible resale value of the watch goes down and it is a pity because I love this watch.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

Bringing up an old post but I do enjoy the looks of this watch minus the magnifier. Has anyone removed the magnifier?


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

No one has tried?


----------



## cmprisby

Great strap!


----------



## Matik

steelcityfishanddive said:


> No one has tried?


I haven't, but it is easy to remove. Just heat it up with a hot air gun (easy) and carefully remove it with a razor. But I would not do it. It is cool there


----------



## azs.77

It would look great on straps. Metal feels off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matik

yep


----------



## Matik

or maybe


----------



## aaceofspades

I've had this watch for a while now and wear it frequently. The PVD has held up very well and when cleaned, looks almost new. Keeping time at +1-2/day. The black PVD works well with almost any strap. For me, it's usually a black nato with black hardware. Still hunting for a distressed leather strap. Suggestions are welcomed. This watch gets a lot of wrist time, so I'm considering a custom strap. 10 billion options! I don't think this watch is in production any longer, but I see them frequently offered new, under $2k. I wouldn't mind a GMT version in a 41mm case.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

For those of you putting this piece on 22mm straps, any problem with doing so? Any binding of the material at the lugs?


----------



## ztricky

aaceofspades said:


> I've had this watch for a while now and wear it frequently. The PVD has held up very well and when cleaned, looks almost new. Keeping time at +1-2/day. The black PVD works well with almost any strap. For me, it's usually a black nato with black hardware. Still hunting for a distressed leather strap. Suggestions are welcomed. This watch gets a lot of wrist time, so I'm considering a custom strap. 10 billion options! I don't think this watch is in production any longer, but I see them frequently offered new, under $2k. I wouldn't mind a GMT version in a 41mm case.


You could try ManCaveLeather.com maybe the Mojave Dweller or Nocturnal Mojave Dweller


----------



## aaceofspades

ztricky said:


> You could try ManCaveLeather.com maybe the Mojave Dweller or Nocturnal Mojave Dweller












@ztricky thanks for the tip. I sent an email asking if they could black it out for me. Buckle and stitching. If they will, I'm definitely buying. It's a perfect strap for this watch.


----------



## ztricky

aaceofspades said:


> View attachment 15516046
> 
> 
> @ztricky thanks for the tip. I sent an email asking if they could black it out for me. Buckle and stitching. If they will, I'm definitely buying. It's a perfect strap for this watch.


No problem. The strap should be no problem I would think. As for the buckle you can find them on ebay. Search "PVD strap buckle" or something similar.


----------



## aaceofspades

ztricky said:


> No problem. The strap should be no problem I would think. As for the buckle you can find them on ebay. Search "PVD strap buckle" or something similar.


He answered that he could change the stitching and buckle. PVD buckles only in 18" and 20". I ordered the 21" tapered to 20". I'll post a pic when I get it in 5 weeks. I hate 21" lugs!


----------



## aaceofspades

Strap finally arrived. Thanks @ztricky.






















Gotta have at least one lume shot.

Ball Watch Engineer II Green Berets NM2028C-L4CJ-BK


----------



## aaceofspades

Bump.... Anyone out there?


----------



## aaceofspades

The leather strap is great until you need something waterproof.


----------



## ManCaveLeather

aaceofspades said:


> Strap finally arrived. Thanks @ztricky.
> View attachment 15642721
> View attachment 15642722
> View attachment 15642723
> 
> Gotta have at least one lume shot.
> 
> Ball Watch Engineer II Green Berets NM2028C-L4CJ-BK


That looks awesome!
Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## aaceofspades

This watch has been very accurate. Consistenly +2sec/day.

















Ball Watch Engineer II Green Berets NM2028C-L4CJ-BK


----------



## loachpilot

Not a bad looking watch, though most GBs--especially in 1st Group--opt for a Hulk.


----------



## oa.design.werke

Big bad Green Beret watch with only 100M? 

Love everything else though, probably my favorite looking Ball just based on pics.


----------



## aaceofspades

oa.design.werke said:


> Big bad Green Beret watch with only 100M?
> 
> Love everything else though, probably my favorite looking Ball just based on pics.


If it doesn't have a bezel for diving, everything from Ball is 100m. This feels more like a field watch than a diver, so I'm ok with it. The accuracy has been outstanding.


----------



## oa.design.werke

aaceofspades said:


> If it doesn't have a bezel for diving, everything from Ball is 100m. This feels more like a field watch than a diver, so I'm ok with it. The accuracy has been outstanding.


Fair point. It strikes me as a cool alternative to an Explorer. Is it a screw down crown?


----------



## aaceofspades

oa.design.werke said:


> Fair point. It strikes me as a cool alternative to an Explorer. Is it a screw down crown?


Yes it is.


----------



## aaceofspades




----------

